# Forza5 racing league



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

Is anyone up for starting a racing league as im getting pritty sick of kids just smashing into every corner if they cant get pass.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm up for it


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

good stuff so thats 2 i know that not a lot of people have the xbox one yet but would be good to get the likes of the forza 4 btcc racing thing set up on the new forza 5 also might make the game a bit more enjoyable instead of dreading every corner


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

The BTCC series we raced for two years on Forza 4 will be moving onto Forza 5 .


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

im up for it


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

What time suits everyone for a race so we can try setting something up


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

id be up for it again, i done a bit on the forza 3 series and it was good racing!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> id be up for it again, i done a bit on the forza 3 series and it was good racing!


Still running the Forza BTCC series , if you have the Xbox 1 and Forza 5 we are doing a Clio cup as a warm up to the BTCC series . Sundays 8pm see the Forza 4 BTCC sticky thread for details.

Anyone who wants to join in is welcome, I don't care if your 2 seconds a lap faster or slower than anyone so long as you try to keep the racing clean and have fun.


----------



## D4V1D (Apr 14, 2012)

thats good what are the car build specs for this


----------

